# Just because....



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

There is a saying that go's something like this...

_"Just because ya found a shinny new stick there son, it don't mean ya need to go poke'n a bear with it....now does it?"_


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting that twice in two different forums :roll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

There is also a saying that goes like this...

" Thee who goes to bed with an itchy *******, wakes up with stinky fingers."


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Backwater Eddy said:


> There is a saying that go's something like this...
> 
> _"Just because ya found a shinny new stick there son, it don't mean ya need to go poke'n a bear with it....now does it?"_


So true Ed....So true!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe true, but your not exactly what I would call a bear.

oke: oke: oke:

One more for the road. oke:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

There's another that goes somehting like this......

_Some folks are wise and some are otherwise._


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Actually it was meant for Green in the other "Wondering" forum posting and it popped up here some how. It was not intended as a separate forum topic post, and I couldn't delete it once I caught it. I messed up some place. My bad.

So don't read too much into the double post goof on my part...I was just poke'n at my buddy Mr. Green..oke: ..just for fun....I think he knows that..and not at anyone else for any other reason.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

jonesy12 said:


> Thanks for posting that twice in two different forums :roll:


Hmmmm...
Seems like-
"When the only tool you own is a hammer, everything starts looking like a nail."


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dosch said:


> There is also a saying that goes like this...
> 
> " Thee who goes to bed with an itchy @$$hole, wakes up with stinky fingers."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for that.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't sweat petty things....and don't pet sweaty things. :lol:

Hey Eddy, long time. Have you lost some weight?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Maybe....depends on the time of year...I swell and shrink with the seasons.

:lol:


----------

